# Blu-Ray Great Found Deals



## Stuart Sweet

This is a *HIGHLY MODERATED* thread. Only discussion of deals on Blu-Ray players and discs will be permitted.

If you wish to discuss a particular movie in a non-technical way, open a thread for that.

*HD-DVD or bashing talk will not be tolerated!* Posts that discuss the "format war" or promote HD-DVD over Blu-Ray will be deleted, and the posters will be subject to infractions or bans. Unfortunately, if this becomes too common we will have to close all next-generation DVD threads.


----------



## dbooth

Check Sears store there are several players on clearence lately. I got a Samsung for $82.00 on Tuesday night


----------



## BobaBird

J&R.com Blu-ray Disc Sale
Priced at $11.99 and $15.99, must buy 2. I think it ends Sunday.


----------



## Mike728

dbooth said:


> Check Sears store there are several players on clearence lately. I got a Samsung for $82.00 on Tuesday night


$82 for a Blu-ray player? :eek2: What model number?


----------



## dave29

Mike728 said:


> $82 for a Blu-ray player? :eek2: What model number?


thats what i was wondering:eek2: :lol:


----------



## machavez00

must be "Open Item" sales. I checked www.sears.com and saw no $82 BD players


----------



## Jason Nipp

Stir of echos for 14.00.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stir-of-Echoes-...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Christopher Gould

http://www.dvdpricesearch.com/

This is the site i use to find my deals. Just type in your title and it will bring up a list, then click on your movie and it will sort it out by price, sales tax(put your state in under preferences on the home page),and shipping.


----------



## machavez00

for those looking for a multi disc BD player, The HES-V1000
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665231960


----------



## Guest

Drew2k said:


> I'll be monitoring this thread for the best deals when the next generation BD players with the 2.0 profile come out...


Some of them (e.g., the PS3) can be upgraded by firmware.


----------



## Guest

With the PS3 selling for about $399, there doesn't seem to be any premium compared to most of the Blu-ray players on the market. A lot of the reviews I've read indicate it's one of the better choices out there right now for Blu-ray players. I'm trying to evaluate what advantages and disadvantages the PS3 has compared to standalone players.


----------



## MikeW

Tiger Direct is selling refurbed Samsung BD-P1400 for $249.00

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...23-1400&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE


----------



## machavez00

I don't know if this is a "great deal". Target has the PS3 in their weekly ad (limited to quantities on hand) for regular price, but you get a $40 target gift card)


----------



## syphix

Sony Playstation 3 for...$299.

Go to SonyStyle.com. Apply for the Sony Card (should be an image on the right linking to that, if not, click here). Purchase the 40gb Playstation 3, at $399. Get $100 off first purchase on Sony Card, plus 0% interest for 12 months.

Pretty. Damn. Tempting.


----------



## Guest

syphix said:


> Sony Playstation 3 for...$299.
> 
> Go to SonyStyle.com. Apply for the Sony Card (should be an image on the right linking to that, if not, click here). Purchase the 40gb Playstation 3, at $399. Get $100 off first purchase on Sony Card, plus 0% interest for 12 months.
> 
> Pretty. Damn. Tempting.


Thanks, that is tempting. Also includes Spiderman 3.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rcoleman111 said:


> Thanks, that is tempting. Also includes Spiderman 3.


That's one of the goofy things I've wondered about. Lots of players coming with Spider-Man 3... but the only way you can get Spider-Man 1+2 on Blu ray is buy purchasing the trilogy. That almost forces you to buy Spider-Man 3 twice or seek out a player that comes with a different movie.


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> I don't know if this is a "great deal". Target has the PS3 in their weekly ad (limited to quantities on hand) for regular price, but you get a $40 target gift card)





rcoleman111 said:


> Thanks, that is tempting. Also includes Spiderman 3.





HDMe said:


> That's one of the goofy things I've wondered about. Lots of players coming with Spider-Man 3... but the only way you can get Spider-Man 1+2 on Blu ray is buy purchasing the trilogy. That almost forces you to buy Spider-Man 3 twice or seek out a player that comes with a different movie.


The target PS3 is not the Spiderman bundle.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

machavez00 said:


> The target PS3 is not the Spiderman bundle.


Out of curiosity, I'll have to check around and see what bundles are available. I know there is a 3-pack of preselected movies at Best Buy that I think comes free with a specific TV purchase or something like that.

I would be one of the folks that wouldn't like the Spider-Man 3 bundled-in since I would want the whole trilogy and wouldn't need an extra copy... so if there was a bundle with a different movie that would be a better option for someone like me.


----------



## dbooth

sorry for the delay in respone it was a bd-p1200

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=28681&t=739451

reading info


----------



## lionsrule

machavez00 said:


> The target PS3 is not the Spiderman bundle.


You are WRONG.

I just bought it w/10% off for opening a target cc.....$400-40-15(sold spidey3ebay)=345 + $40 gift card for the wifey.


----------



## syphix

dbooth said:


> sorry for the delay in respone it was a bd-p1200
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=28681&t=739451
> 
> reading info


Wow....sounds like a good deal on a crappy BD-player...

Read reviews and comments on disc compatibility issues and slow firmware upgrade response from Samsung prior to deciding on biting the bullet on the bd-p1200.


----------



## machavez00

lionsrule said:


> You are WRONG.
> 
> I just bought it w/10% off for opening a target cc.....$400-40-15(sold spidey3ebay)=345 + $40 gift card for the wifey.


the two near my house did not have the Spidey disc included


----------



## lionsrule

machavez00 said:


> the two near my house did not have the Spidey disc included


I suppose I could be wrong, but I searched google and did a quick check on inventory at bestbuy.com,target.com,etc....and I could not find ANY proof of such a thing as a sealed, new 40gb ps3 WITHOUT spidey3....news to me if it's true.


----------



## sheureka

machavez00 said:


> The target PS3 is not the Spiderman bundle.


Yes it is - I bought it on Sunday. I had a coupon for 20% off, and that with the $40 gift card made it only $280. Now I have to decide what to do with my Toshiba HD player! Actually I'll probably keep it. Several people have said HD is better for upconverting. - sheureka


----------



## machavez00

The one I bought does not have it, unless it is in the box as I have not opened it yet. there is nothing on the box that shows it has the movie bundled as do the ones at BB I looked at.

http://weeklyad.target.com/target/default.aspx?action=entryflash&ref=nav_weeklyad

the ad does not mention Spdey, but the web site does. This was the $399(no spidey), and not the $399.99(spidey included) in the ad.


----------



## Guest

syphix said:


> Read reviews and comments on disc compatibility issues and slow firmware upgrade response from Samsung prior to deciding on biting the bullet on the bd-p1200.


It definitely pays to read reviews before buying a Blu-ray player. Some of them, Samsung models in particular, have missing functionality, like going back to the beginning of the disc if you stop.


----------



## Guest

syphix said:


> Sony Playstation 3 for...$299.
> 
> Go to SonyStyle.com. Apply for the Sony Card (should be an image on the right linking to that, if not, click here). Purchase the 40gb Playstation 3, at $399. Get $100 off first purchase on Sony Card, plus 0% interest for 12 months.


Turns out it's not quite as simple as it sounds. I filled out the web form to apply for the Sony Visa card (actually a Chase credit card), but after completing the form I got a popup message indicating I would get word from them "within 30 days". I've never heard of it taking that long to check someone's credit. Some new cards I got last year were approved the next business day after I submitted the web forms. I'll give them a couple of days, then they can keep their card and I'll buy somewhere else.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have the most experience with good Toshiba hardware (TV, laptop, various CD/DVD drives) but that doesn't apply here.

I had a Panasonic telephone once that was just horrible, and that kind of turned me off Panasonic.

My cellphone is a Samsung, and I also suspect I've owned Samsung LCD monitors for my computer before because I know a few companies get Samsung screens and rebrand them as their own.

Sharp has a good history with me for calculators... and I have a Sony audio receiver that has been very good to me.

I'm not sure how any of that translates to how good the various Blu ray players are, but at least from my perspective the only real negative bias I might have would be towards Panasonic.


----------



## Guest

HDMe said:


> My cellphone is a Samsung, and I also suspect I've owned Samsung LCD monitors for my computer before because I know a few companies get Samsung screens and rebrand them as their own.


I've been happy with my Samsung LCD HDTV, but I'm a little wary of their Blu-ray players after reading some of the reviews and comments that have been posted. From everything I've read, the PS3 seems to be the best choice for anyone who doesn't mind having a Blu-ray player that is part of a game console.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rcoleman111 said:


> From everything I've read, the PS3 seems to be the best choice for anyone who doesn't mind having a Blu-ray player that is part of a game console.


That seems to be the consensus... That wouldn't work for me, however. I do have a PS2, but I think I only played 1 DVD movie in it ever... and since I don't even play games on it anymore, I never bought a PS3 to replace it.

So unless the PS3 was practically free, I wouldn't go that route myself. I would prefer a standalone Blu ray player that was "just" a movie machine.


----------



## cdizzy

rcoleman111 said:


> I've been happy with my Samsung LCD HDTV, but I'm a little wary of their Blu-ray players after reading some of the reviews and comments that have been posted. From everything I've read, the PS3 seems to be the best choice for anyone who doesn't mind having a Blu-ray player that is part of a game console.


I have also heard people say that the ps3 is the best choice because of it's ability to be upgraded through the network connection. I don't own one personally but I'm getting closer now that BD won the battle.


----------



## machavez00

HDMe said:


> That seems to be the consensus... That wouldn't work for me, however. I do have a PS2, but I think I only played 1 DVD movie in it ever... and since I don't even play games on it anymore, I never bought a PS3 to replace it.
> 
> So unless the PS3 was practically free, I wouldn't go that route myself. I would prefer a standalone Blu ray player that was "just" a movie machine.


As I understand, The PS3 can be a media server as well.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

machavez00 said:


> As I understand, The PS3 can be a media server as well.


It can attach to a PC and act as a Media Player for both Video, music and pictures. Not to mention you can run yellow dog linux on them. I'm not sure about a media server, but you can serve the media on the PS3 to a PSP.


----------



## cb7214

rcoleman111 said:


> Turns out it's not quite as simple as it sounds. I filled out the web form to apply for the Sony Visa card (actually a Chase credit card), but after completing the form I got a popup message indicating I would get word from them "within 30 days". I've never heard of it taking that long to check someone's credit. Some new cards I got last year were approved the next business day after I submitted the web forms. I'll give them a couple of days, then they can keep their card and I'll buy somewhere else.


usually that means you will get a thanks but no thanks letter in about a week or so


----------



## cb7214

does anyone know if there is another free movies deal for anyone buying a player after february 1?


----------



## Guest

cb7214 said:


> usually that means you will get a thanks but no thanks letter in about a week or so


My credit is sterling and there is no reason I would be turned down. I've gotten every card I ever applied for, including 3 last year that were approved the next business day. I received a verification call today about the card and was told it would take another 7 to 14 days before I got word on it. I told them to forget it. They can keep the card.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

rcoleman111 said:


> My credit is sterling and there is no reason I would be turned down. I've gotten every card I ever applied for, including 3 last year that were approved the next business day. I received a verification call today about the card and was told it would take another 7 to 14 days before I got word on it. I told them to forget it. They can keep the card.


If you got 3 new credit cards last year, I'm sure you credit is no longer sterling. I'm sure it killed your FICO by 50 to 100 points.


----------



## jutley

cb7214 said:


> usually that means you will get a thanks but no thanks letter in about a week or so


I think this is just the way that Chase handles their credit cards. I just recently applied online (not for the Sony card, but it was a Chase card) and got the same message. In about a week the card showed up. I don't think it has anything to do with his credit.


----------



## Cholly

It appears that the best deal on a Blu-ray Disc player today is the Sharp BDHP20U, from 6thave -- $308, free shipping, no tax.

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=SHPBDHP20U


----------



## Snoofie

We are getting closer to a good price, but I don't think I'll pull the trigger until the players drop below $200. I've decided not to get a PS3 and I am just going to upgrade my 360 to the elite and wait for a stand alone Blu Ray player to drop to that magical <$200 amount.


----------



## syphix

Is the Sharp BDHP20U profile 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## jutley

syphix said:


> Is the Sharp BDHP20U profile 1.0 or 1.1?


It is 1.0.

You can find a good list that is updated regularly here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996843

and another here:

http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2 Blu-ray Players.html


----------



## djlong

rcoleman111 said:


> Turns out it's not quite as simple as it sounds. I filled out the web form to apply for the Sony Visa card (actually a Chase credit card), but after completing the form I got a popup message indicating I would get word from them "within 30 days". I've never heard of it taking that long to check someone's credit. Some new cards I got last year were approved the next business day after I submitted the web forms. I'll give them a couple of days, then they can keep their card and I'll buy somewhere else.


I got the same message responding to a really good Chase Visa offer. I had the card in about a week. I activated it and transferred a balance via a phone call - quite easy.

One caveat - the card came in a VERY plain looking envelope.


----------



## Guest

AlbertZeroK said:


> If you got 3 new credit cards last year, I'm sure you credit is no longer sterling. I'm sure it killed your FICO by 50 to 100 points.


Not true. I pay off every bill in full every month and I've never been late on a payment. I took out two new credit cards with cash rewards to replace older cards that don't have rewards. I took out a third card for a business. My credit is sterling and there is no way I would be turned down for a card. No 2 ways about it.

That popup at the end of the form that says it can take up to 30 days is not an indication that you will be turned down. Your credit hasn't even been checked at that point.


----------



## Guest

jutley said:


> I think this is just the way that Chase handles their credit cards. I just recently applied online (not for the Sony card, but it was a Chase card) and got the same message. In about a week the card showed up. I don't think it has anything to do with his credit.


Correct, that seems to be the way they operate. I have two other cards I normally use because of cash rewards, so I really didn't want the Sony card anyway. I was going to take it to get the $100 credit, but I wasn't willing to put up with any kind of hassles or delay to get it, so I told them to forget it when they called me to verify.

Anyway, I took advantage of the Target offer yesterday and bought a PS3. I used the $40 gift card to buy the Blu-ray remote and a Blu-ray movie.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

rcoleman111 said:


> Not true. I pay off every bill in full every month and I've never been late on a payment. I took out two new credit cards with cash rewards to replace older cards that don't have rewards. I took out a third card for a business. My credit is sterling and there is no way I would be turned down for a card. No 2 ways about it.
> 
> That popup at the end of the form that says it can take up to 30 days is not an indication that you will be turned down. Your credit hasn't even been checked at that point.


New credit will always negatively impact your FICO score.


----------



## Nick

If, as you say, you are replacing existing cards with new accounts, it's important to

a) notify your old card issuers to close your accounts, and

b) instruct each of them to notate the reason for closing your account as "closed
by customer request". The reason will then appear on your credit bureau report(s).


----------



## Guest

AlbertZeroK said:


> New credit will always negatively impact your FICO score.


My credit is fine. Now how about getting back to the topic of the thread?


----------



## machavez00

saw Sony S1 on clearance at CC for $249. I did not see any boxes, though. 1.0 player


----------



## Mike728

I'll try to get this thread back on topic... :grin:

I found the Spider-man trilogy at Target for $48.95. I couldn't pass that up. 
Link

Any Incubus fans? Another great deal from Target: Link


----------



## texaswolf

still waiting for great deals on movies...getting hard to pass up the deals on HDDVD right now. I would think that BRD would also go for a sale to combat any last minute sales by HDDVD


----------



## Richard King

A new Blue Ray hardware maker enters the market. Maybe this will help drive pricing a bit. 
http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=92178&var=story#92178


----------



## Mike728

Richard King said:


> A new Blue Ray hardware maker enters the market. Maybe this will help drive pricing a bit.
> http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=92178&var=story#92178


Wonder if it's a 1.0 player. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Richard, gotta love this line:


> The Eidos 20 BD is on display at the Goldmund Media Room in Los Angeles *by appointment* (bolding mine).


That must be some player if you need an appointment to see it, an appraisal just to get the loan, and car loan sized financing for the thing.... :lol:


----------



## Mike728

texaswolf said:


> still waiting for great deals on movies...getting hard to pass up the deals on HDDVD right now. I would think that BRD would also go for a sale to combat any last minute sales by HDDVD


At Deepdiscount.com, they're selling the Blu-ray version of Planet Earth for $15 less than the HD-DVD version ($54.89 vs. $69.89). :whatdidid


----------



## Richard King

Tom Robertson said:


> Richard, gotta love this line: That must be some player if you need an appointment to see it, an appraisal just to get the loan, and car loan sized financing for the thing.... :lol:


There was a house on the market here last year (about 5 miles down the road from me) that had a listing price of $32,000,000. To see the house you had to deposit a $100,000 payment with the listing agent that was retunable after the viewing. I bet this unit would fit just fine in the home theater rack at this house.  By the way, rumor is that Prince put down the deposit three times to see the house. He never did buy it. 

That machine really makes NO sense whatsoever other than an ego boost for the buyer. Being that Blue Ray is all digital I doubt very much that there would be any kind of noticable difference between it and the bottom end Sony. A double blind test of the thing would be very interesting.


----------



## texaswolf

Mike728 said:


> At Deepdiscount.com, they're selling the Blu-ray version of Planet Earth for $15 less than the HD-DVD version ($54.89 vs. $69.89). :whatdidid


lol...well...thats a start i guess.

with amazon unloading the complete and ultimate Matrix trilogies for $40-$50...i wonder what BRD will charge for the BRD version when (if) they come out.


----------



## toneman

texaswolf said:


> still waiting for great deals on movies...getting hard to pass up the deals on HDDVD right now. I would think that BRD would also go for a sale to combat any last minute sales by HDDVD


Me too...haven't seen any great deals on "must-have" BD titles like what was available within the last couple of months--e.g., Spider-Man trilogy for $43.49 and Lost--Season 3 for $39.99 (shipped, w/ no sales tax), or the TRU B1G1 deal where--with the creative and legit use of a couple of Disney coupons--you could get 4 BD movies for $30 (or less, if you got really creative w/ them coupons and/or got a cashier who wasn't paying attention--LOL!), which I used to my advantage to purchase all three POTC movies and Casino Royale.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Samsung BDP1400 for $399 @ AmericanTv.com

American is a chain just not as big as Frys or BestBuy.

Yes this is a Prolfile 1 player.


----------



## Cholly

Jason Nipp said:


> Samsung BDP1400 for $399 @ AmericanTv.com
> 
> American is a chain just not as big as Frys or BestBuy.
> 
> Yes this is a Prolfile 1 player.


$348.77 from Electronics Expo, including shipping. $352 with free shipping from Butterfly Photo.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Cholly said:


> $348.77 from Electronics Expo, including shipping. $352 with free shipping from Butterfly Photo.


I prefer big retail chains but it's cool that they are availble cheaper.

Guess this marks a tread of the players becoming more affordable.


----------



## Richard King

Be sure to check out the ratings at Resellerratings.com before purchasing from ANY store, especially if that store is offering prices too good to be true. There is a good chance you will either never see the product or that the owner's manual will be in Swahili. Electronics Expo appears to have been good in the past, but run into some problems in the last 6 months or so. Butterfly Photo is not bad, not good, sort of in the middle. I would probably be comfortable with either one (maybe). American TV is very well known in the Chicago and eastern Wisconsin area. I have had personal business dealings with them MANY years ago (they have been around for quite some time). They are based in Madison, Ws and I would have no problem with them at all.


----------



## Mike728

Richard King said:


> Be sure to check out the ratings at Resellerratings.com before purchasing from ANY store,


That site is a joke! Buy.com is one of the best on-line retailers around and only this site rates them poorly (2.17/10.0).


----------



## ShawnL25

texaswolf said:


> lol...well...thats a start i guess.
> 
> with amazon unloading the complete and ultimate Matrix trilogies for $40-$50...i wonder what BRD will charge for the BRD version when (if) they come out.


You bring up the Matrix alot, you are aware Waner has announced a 2008 Bluray release.

Among the newly-revealed classics planned for release of the coming two years are 'Gigi,' 'An American in Paris,' 'How the West Was Won' and a 50th Anniversary Edition of 'Ben-Hur.'

Furthermore, the studio has pledged to release all of its Blu-ray "catch up" titles over the course of 2008/2009, including such previously HD DVD exclusive titles as 'Casablanca,' 'The Adventures of Robin Hood,' 'V for Vendetta' and 'The Matrix Trilogy.'

The following is an updated list of all Blu-ray titles confirmed by Warner this week for 2008/2009 (note that the studio has stressed that this line-up is not intended to be a complete schedule of its planned Blu-ray releases, but rather a peek at some of the higher profile releases currently being planned for Blu-ray release):

Q2 2008: 'Dirty Harry: Ultimate Collection' (includes 'Dirty Harry,' 'Magnum Force,' 'The Enforcer,' 'Sudden Impact,' 'The Dead Pool' and bonus disc "Clint Eastwood: Out of the Shadows')

Q3 2008: 'An American in Paris,' 'Batman Anthology' (includes 'Batman,' 'Batman Returns,' 'Batman Forever,' 'Batman & Robin,' 'Batman Begins'), 'Batman Begins,' 'Gigi,' 'How the West Was Won'

Q4 2008: 'A Christmas Story: Ultimate Collector's Edition,' 'Otis: Uncut'

2008: 'The Adventures of Robin Hood,' 'Casablanca,' 'Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,' 'Clash of the Titans,' 'Excalibur,' 'Forbidden Planet,' 'Grand Prix,' 'Heat,' *'The Matrix Trilogy*,' 'Mutiny on the Bounty,' 'V for Vendetta'

2009: 'Ben-Hur,' 'Gone with the Wind,' 'North By Northwest,' 'The Wizard of Oz,' 'Woodstock'

2008/2009 Theatrical Releases: '10,000 B.C.,' 'Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince,' 'The Dark Knight,' 'Get Smart,' 'Speed Racer'' and 'Where the Wild Things Are.'

More to point I have found that Amazon consistently sells new releases at 5% over cost, add in free shipping and no tax and this is your best bet outside of special sales.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Guys, rules!

The mention of HD-DVD in this thread is not acceptable.

No camp invasions in these threads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texaswolf

ShawnL25 said:


> You bring up the Matrix alot, you are aware Waner has announced a 2008 Bluray release.
> 
> Among the newly-revealed classics planned for release of the coming two years are 'Gigi,' 'An American in Paris,' 'How the West Was Won' and a 50th Anniversary Edition of 'Ben-Hur.'
> 
> Furthermore, the studio has pledged to release all of its Blu-ray "catch up" titles over the course of 2008/2009, including such previously HD DVD exclusive titles as 'Casablanca,' 'The Adventures of Robin Hood,' 'V for Vendetta' and 'The Matrix Trilogy.'
> 
> The following is an updated list of all Blu-ray titles confirmed by Warner this week for 2008/2009 (note that the studio has stressed that this line-up is not intended to be a complete schedule of its planned Blu-ray releases, but rather a peek at some of the higher profile releases currently being planned for Blu-ray release):
> 
> Q2 2008: 'Dirty Harry: Ultimate Collection' (includes 'Dirty Harry,' 'Magnum Force,' 'The Enforcer,' 'Sudden Impact,' 'The Dead Pool' and bonus disc "Clint Eastwood: Out of the Shadows')
> 
> Q3 2008: 'An American in Paris,' 'Batman Anthology' (includes 'Batman,' 'Batman Returns,' 'Batman Forever,' 'Batman & Robin,' 'Batman Begins'), 'Batman Begins,' 'Gigi,' 'How the West Was Won'
> 
> Q4 2008: 'A Christmas Story: Ultimate Collector's Edition,' 'Otis: Uncut'
> 
> 2008: 'The Adventures of Robin Hood,' 'Casablanca,' 'Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,' 'Clash of the Titans,' 'Excalibur,' 'Forbidden Planet,' 'Grand Prix,' 'Heat,' *'The Matrix Trilogy*,' 'Mutiny on the Bounty,' 'V for Vendetta'
> 
> 2009: 'Ben-Hur,' 'Gone with the Wind,' 'North By Northwest,' 'The Wizard of Oz,' 'Woodstock'
> 
> 2008/2009 Theatrical Releases: '10,000 B.C.,' 'Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince,' 'The Dark Knight,' 'Get Smart,' 'Speed Racer'' and 'Where the Wild Things Are.'
> 
> More to point I have found that Amazon consistently sells new releases at 5% over cost, add in free shipping and no tax and this is your best bet outside of special sales.


I can't wait to see what they did with The Wizard of OZ release in '09...I love seeing the classics in HD.

Without mentioning the other camp in here, I was simply talking about my frustrations with BR not having it out yet. Yes I know they have said 2008, but Warner has been neutral for how long? My point was that The Matrix trilogy along with Spidey and Pirates should be some of the biggest releases by BR..thats all. I picked the trilogy up for $41...instead of waiting for a "this year" release at full price.

Sorry Jason, just wanted to clarify what i meant in the OP.

Back on topic, i see Amazon has some BR titles for $14-$15....Black Hawk Down, Underworld, Terminator, Terminator 2, The Patriot, XXX, Donnie Brasco, ect. There are more, these were just some that caught my eye.


----------



## elaclair

Didn't see it mentioned yet....Fox announced a $10 reduction in the retail price of all their catalog Blu-Ray titles. Now if they'll just do the same for the new releases.....


----------



## Guest

Amazon has another sale on Blu-ray titles:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.htm...cId=1000205241


----------



## texaswolf

Anyone know if they are going to put the Pirates trilogy together in a set? Sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## rbl61

Costco.com $514 and change
40gb PS3 (not backwards compatible)
Spiderman 3 Blueray movie (awesome video and audio quality)
Ratchet and Clank game (mainly for kids)
extra wireless controller (use one while recharging the other)
Blueray remote (a must have)
I also got a mail-in offer for five free Blueray movies but I'm not sure if they're still doing that.


----------



## Guest

rbl61 said:


> Costco.com $514 and change
> 40gb PS3 (not backwards compatible)
> Spiderman 3 Blueray movie (awesome video and audio quality)
> Ratchet and Clank game (mainly for kids)
> extra wireless controller (use one while recharging the other)
> Blueray remote (a must have)
> I also got a mail-in offer for five free Blueray movies but I'm not sure if they're still doing that.


Not much of a deal unless you get the 5 free Blu-ray movies. I bought the 40GB PS3 for $399 at Target and got a $40 gift certificate.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

rcoleman111 said:


> Not much of a deal unless you get the 5 free Blu-ray movies. I bought the 40GB PS3 for $399 at Target and got a $40 gift certificate.


Actually, it's not a bad deal if you like the game. Ratchet and Clank is like awsome!

Although the spare controller sucks, you really should wait till they start packing everything with the new controllers with the little vibrating motor in it. They have them in Japan (yes, I ordered them from Japan too.) And they are nothing short of awsome!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you're looking to take a chance on a Sony Blu-Ray player, model number unknown but looks like the one currently in stores, ReMart in Montclair CA has several for $265. They look like open box deals, but have the remote and some paperwork. No idea as to warranty.


----------



## Steve615

I got this info via e-mail a few minutes ago from buy.com.
The following link will take you to a page with 84 BR titles ranging in price from $7.99 up to $35.99.

http://www.buy.com/specialty_store_6b/blu-ray-dvds-action-adventure-horror-westerns/65747.html


----------



## Cholly

Hmm... the only one that interested me was Short Circuit. I'm not into horror flicks, so many of the titles had no appeal whatsoever.


----------



## Tom Robertson

_Short Circuit_ interested me, _Terminator 2_ did, and one or two others might have, if I recall correctly.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis

Good prices but the ones I'd be interested in I either already own on BD or HD DVD such as Terminator. I own 2 versions of that one already not looking to complete the hat trick. BTW, Cholly while Evil Dead II is a horror flick its more of a horror/comedy flick.


----------



## machavez00

last night, I saw a Magnavox profile 1.1 player at wallyworld for $298


----------



## wakajawaka

Besy Buy has some select Blu-ray titles on sale for $19.99.

Amazon has some titles as low as $14.45 (Fifth Element) and many around the $20 mark. 

Amazon also has the 5 disc special edition (which includes the Final Cut) of Blade Runner for an amazing low price of $20.


----------



## Christopher Gould

starting june 1-7 buy a ps3 40gb $399 and get a $100 blu-ray gift card. limited quanties available


----------



## Cholly

Christopher Gould said:


> starting june 1-7 buy a ps3 40gb $399 and get a $100 blu-ray gift card. limited quanties available


I picked one up today and received a regular Wal-Mart gift card, which can be used for ANY purchase, not just Blu-ray. It effectively reduced my cost to $299.99 plus tax. Unfortunately, you can't use the gift card for the PS3 purchase, because the card isn't activated until the sale is complete. 

I had said for some time that I'd buy a Blu-ray player if it were upgradeable and at the $300 or less price point. I've purchased it mainly as a Blu-ray player, but I have 3 grandsons who will be delighted to play games on it. :grin:


----------



## Christopher Gould

it is in the fathers day ad for the week of 8-14 too


----------



## Cholly

Christopher Gould said:


> it is in the fathers day ad for the week of 8-14 too


They also have a number of $15 Blu-ray disks -- I picked up T2, Syriana and 3:10 to Yuma today.


----------



## spartanstew

Christopher Gould said:


> starting june 1-7 buy a ps3 40gb $399 and get a $100 blu-ray gift card. limited quanties available


Stopped at Best Buy this morning with the WalMart ad from this weekends paper. They matched the offer without issue. In fact, they said they've been matching for the last week for anyone that asked.

I used my new Sony card, so I'll get a $100 credit on that too.

Overall, got the PS3 for $332, plus a $100 BB gift card and my rewards points (my net cost will be about $222)

After being red for a brief couple of months, I'm finally Blu.


----------



## wakajawaka

Nice blu-ray disc promotion at J&R, some as low as $10.99

http://www.jr.com/promotion/listContent.jsp?promoName=bluraypromotion&baseIndex=0


----------



## smiddy

Are there any Version 2.0 players out there yet? Sorry, I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread. :blush:


----------



## Sirshagg

smiddy said:


> Are there any Version 2.0 players out there yet? Sorry, I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread. :blush:


I believe the PS3 is upgradeable.


----------



## spartanstew

Sirshagg said:


> I believe the PS3 is upgradeable.


Correct. The PS3 is upgradeable to 2.0

Other 2.0 players coming soon:

Panasonic DMP-BD50 (July)

Sony BDP-S350 (July)

Sony BDP-S550 (August)


----------



## Tom Robertson

smiddy said:


> Are there any Version 2.0 players out there yet? Sorry, I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread. :blush:


Only 87 posts! You post that many each day... Slacker! 

PS3 is, LG combo is reportedly capable in the future, Samsung seems to also have one that might be with some firmware and memory upgrades (but it doesn't play DVD+R or DVD+RW discs, so I skipped that one.)

This summer there will be a bunch coming out tho all sound like they will try to be expensive.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## smiddy

Ouch Tom, I thought I mellowed a bit lately. :lol:

I saw the Panasonic, but it is listed as European currently. I would like a PS3...the 80 GB looks appealing, but Mrs. Smiddy would prefer we hold off until our 5 year old matures a bit. I am also leary of the Sony units (personal issues, not needing to be aired here) too. I had heard about the Samsung, but when I went to their site I was not confident it was upgradeable after reading about it. I have not heard of the LG Combo (assume this means HD DVD as well as Blu-Ray) so I will look into this.

Thanks gents! Mucho appreciato!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Smiddy, I gotta say, I'm very happy with my $200 Magnavox units from Walmart. While only Profile 1.1, they will play all the movies and are simple to use. The PS3 has a great output and plays everything too, it does require going thru the game console stuff to play the movie. Bit off-putting to the 3 year old who can play a normal DVD.

So I picked up two Magnavox units for now and will get a 2.0 when they come out later. I typically only would need the 2.0 features on the main home theatre setup; not in every room where DVDs and BDs are played anyway. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## smiddy

Yeah, I'm not certain I need 2.0 at all either. My theater room would get it, but my setup is done to provide maximum use of single units with multizones from one media closet. I would get one unit and use it in 8 zones. The bleeding edge seems like the way to go, but you pointed out a good perspective, do I really need 2.0? I will have to go off and consider that some more.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Sirshagg said:


> I believe the PS3 is upgradeable.


PS3 is ver 2.0 right now. You have to do a firmware update.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Realistically, I recently bought the Nation Treasure 2 BD which is 2.0.... And I do not see any interactive feature I think I would even normally use. And the features load really slow. Perhaps 2.0 disc's will improve, but as of now I am happy just being able to watch the movie.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

As I've been reading about the LG and Samsung combo (HD + Blu) units, it sounds like each at least fits the minimum requirements to be profile 2.0 compatible. What remains to be seen is IF those respective companies will develop and test those kinds of firmware upgrades for players that I believe have both gone out of new development.


----------



## DCSholtis

smiddy said:


> Yeah, I'm not certain I need 2.0 at all either. My theater room would get it, but my setup is done to provide maximum use of single units with multizones from one media closet. I would get one unit and use it in 8 zones. The bleeding edge seems like the way to go, but you pointed out a good perspective, do I really need 2.0? I will have to go off and consider that some more.


Smiddy I own the LG Combo yes that means you can play both HD DVD/Blu Ray on it. Great machine and they seem to be willing to follow through on any software updates even though it is now discontinued. The main reason for the optimism for it soon being 2.0 is that LG is now concentrating on their first Blu Ray player this summer which will be 2.0. Check out the various threads on AVS about it and the Samsung to get educated a bit before making any decision. 
Drew2k recently picked up the LG as well.

EDIT: HDMe is correct both the Samsung and LG are now discontinued and getting harder to find.


----------



## jutley

Smiddy...

In case you haven't found it, the LG that Tom is talking about is the LG BH200. With the current firmware it is running as 1.1 and is reported to be upgradable to 2.0, though it is not certain if LG will ever do that or not. I have one of these units on my HT and am very happy with it. You can read all about it on the AVS site including the current list of bugs in the latest firmware.

Note: hadn't refreshed my page for a few hours and after I posted the responses above were there. DOH!


----------



## smiddy

Thanks everyone, I haven't had good luck on the AVS forum for some reason it will not send me a confirmation email, though that was a while ago. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

smiddy said:


> Thanks everyone, I haven't had good luck on the AVS forum for some reason it will not send me a confirmation email, though that was a while ago. I'll try again tonight.


Here's a quick run down, the device has video and audio skipping issues still unresolved. So It won't go into my av cabinet. That should be enough for anyone to not buy a $600 player.


----------



## spartanstew

smiddy said:


> I would like a PS3...the 80 GB looks appealing,


Over at avs a very large number of posters that bought the 80G model have returned it for the 40G. Apparently, it runs very hot and is very loud (for many members)


----------



## kevinwmsn

I got a 80 gig model the fan does going some, but I heard louder fans before in pcs. I did get the 2 year extended warranty just in case something happens to it.


----------



## smiddy

I would place it in a media closet away from anyone who could hear it. The media closet has it's own set of climate controls, which I keep it at a constant 68 degrees and a humidity around 20%.


----------



## smiddy

Ok, here's your high end BluRay Player: http://www.goldmund.com/products/eidos20bd/



CL Magazine said:


> Blu-Ray Beauty
> 
> Now that Blu-ray has come out victorious in the format battle, we knew it wouldn't be long before audio-video purists had a Blu-ray player they could call their own. The EIDOS 20BD by Goldmund, priced at $16,900, is the first high-end Bluray player to hit the market &#8230; and it does hit the mark. The player features an AC-Curator power supply circuit that dramatically improves picture and sound stability, and mechanical grounding construction to remove vibrations from the player. www.goldmund.com -- LORI STACY


What do you think now?


----------



## machavez00

BB Insignia player for $249, no ethernet port uses SD cards for profile 1.1 compliance. BD Live in the next gen?


----------



## Jason Nipp

smiddy said:


> Ok, here's your high end BluRay Player: http://www.goldmund.com/products/eidos20bd/
> 
> What do you think now?


 I'll take 2 sir.... :nono2:


----------



## Cholly

I'd read a lot of favorable reports on the (discontinued) LG BH200 SuperBlu Blu-ray/HD DVD player from folks who found it at Best Buy. I checked online and it was sold out. I then checked for in store availability, and the store nearest me was reported to have them in stock. I went over there today, and they had one in the box and a display. Unable to cut a deal on price, so paid $399 for it. If the price should go down in the next 30 days, they'll refund the difference. Certainly a better deal than buying a $299 Blu-ray only player. It'll clean up the Home Theater installation in the family room.


----------



## Steve615

Speaking of the BR/HD combo players,does anyone know anything about the Samsung BDP1000 player?


----------



## Cholly

Samsung no longer lists the BD-P1000 on its web site. In searching on pricegrabber.com, I find only one dealer selling it, and that was a refurbished unit for $479. You might want to check avsforum.com for reviews and comments about this player. Go to the blu-ray and HD DVD areas, dual format players.

If you can find an LG BH200 at $399 or less, it's a good buy, based on reviews I've seen. We watched our first Blu-ray disc on it last night - "Surf's Up", and the picture quality was stunning on our 55 inch Sony LCD RPTV.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Saw a Samsung BDP1500 advertised for $299.98 this weekend @ AmericanTV. It is BD Live 2.0.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sony's well-reviewed BDP-S350 is down to $299 at a bunch of places, and as of today it is now BD Live 2.0.


----------



## fluffybear

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sony's well-reviewed BDP-S350 is down to $299 at a bunch of places, and as of today it is now BD Live 2.0.


Amazon has it for a few bucks more with free shipping - $304.24


----------



## Jason Nipp

Moved a bunch of posts into the war thread.

This thread is for found deals.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave

I see over at Best Buy this week they have the Insignia 1080P Blu Ray player for $ 199.99. Somebody has finally broke thru the $ 200 mark.


----------



## spartanstew

Don't forget that signing up for the Sony CC gets you $150 off your first Sony purchase. Many over at avs are grabbing the 350 for $150 or less total with this deal.


----------



## Steve615

Amazon is taking pre-orders for The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.
Includes a digital copy of the film and BD Live for $24.95,with free "Super Saver" shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GZ6QEC?tag=blu-ray-072-20


----------



## bobukcat

Steve615 said:


> Amazon is taking pre-orders for The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.
> Includes a digital copy of the film and BD Live for $24.95,with free "Super Saver" shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GZ6QEC?tag=blu-ray-072-20


Yep, it's been the #1 selling BD title ever since about 3 days after Iron Man was released - I'm guessing it will shatter the BD sales record that Iron Man set too!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Dave said:


> I see over at Best Buy this week they have the Insignia 1080P Blu Ray player for $ 199.99. Somebody has finally broke thru the $ 200 mark.


Yup...its the Insignia Profile 1.1 unit....not at all bad at that price.


----------



## Dave

Also this week if you can find it? Circuit City has the Sony BDPS 300 Blu Ray player for $ 191.00.


----------



## Steve615

Dave said:


> Also this week if you can find it? Circuit City has the Sony BDPS 300 Blu Ray player for $ 191.00.


Here is the link to CC's webpage for that player.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony-Blu-ray-Disc-Player-BDP-S300/sem/rpsm/oid/184588/catOid/-17262/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

There is a link on that page to check for in-store availability.
Click on the link,enter a zip code,and it will show you if any store near you has it in stock.


----------



## machavez00

Sam's Club has several WB BD movies fro $10.99 For you Steven Segal fans _Out For Justice_ is one of them. Duke fans can get _The Searchers_


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Here is the link to CC's webpage for that player.
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony-Blu-ray-Disc-Player-BDP-S300/sem/rpsm/oid/184588/catOid/-17262/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
> 
> There is a link on that page to check for in-store availability.
> Click on the link,enter a zip code,and it till show you if any store near you has it in stock.


They're certainly reducing that unit now everywhere...as it is an older generation model that has since been replaced with Profile 1.1 and also Profile 2.0 models that are rapidly coming down in price as well.


----------



## tcusta00

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They're certainly reducing that unit now everywhere...as it is an older generation model that has since been replaced with Profile 1.1 and also Profile 2.0 models that are rapidly coming down in price as well.


Yep, just saw that model at Sears yesterday... open box (well, no box) batteries leaking in remote and no power cord... $79. I was close to grabbing it for the heck of it but the guy refused to get his manager to ask if they price could be lowered any more due to the leaky batteries that he wasn't aware of until I pointed it out. He insisted it was worth $300 new. I showed him on my iPhone how wrong he was but he stood his ground and I walked away. :grin:


----------



## spartanstew

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They're certainly reducing that unit now everywhere...as it is an older generation model that has since been replaced with Profile 1.1 and also Profile 2.0 models that are rapidly coming down in price as well.


Agreed. Heck, I only paid $139 for my BD35 and many people have been able to buy it for between $150 - $199 over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Steve615

Buy.com has listed 55 Blu-ray titles as "price drops" currently.
Prices range from $15.94 to $20.94.
They offer free shipping for orders over $25,but read the fine print on how that offer works. 

http://www.buy.com/retail/specialty_store_6b.asp?loc=63390&pageReq=1&sortby=&filter=


----------



## LarryFlowers

I spot checked those prices.. just 5 of them, not the whole list, and Amazon's normal prices are lower than those "price drops". There may be some deals there but you should still check against Amazon or other sources..



Steve615 said:


> Buy.com has listed 55 Blu-ray titles as "price drops" currently.
> Prices range from $15.94 to $20.94.
> They offer free shipping for orders over $25,but read the fine print on how that offer works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/specialty_store_6b.asp?loc=63390&pageReq=1&sortby=&filter=


----------



## Steve615

LarryFlowers said:


> I spot checked those prices.. just 5 of them, not the whole list, and Amazon's normal prices are lower than those "price drops". There may be some deals there but you should still check against Amazon or other sources..


It always pays to "shop around",no doubt about that.
As for me,I'm always checking various sites like Amazon,Deep Discount DVD,eBay,etc.


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> It always pays to "shop around",no doubt about that.
> As for me,I'm always checking various sites like Amazon,Deep Discount DVD,eBay,etc.


Agreed!


----------



## photostudent

Picked up a Samsung p1600 at HHGregg yesterday for $239. I do not know if that was a sale or regular price. Playback looks great to me but found wireless internet access for Netflix is not yet functional.


----------



## dave29

I just bought a refurb Samsung 2550 from a canadian retailer for $180.10 shipped (120 day warranty). I had been on a wait list for about a month or so.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

In the past 30 days....Amazon has gotten particularly agreesive in lower prices on both Blu Ray disks and certain players.

Stuart has the best advice...continue to shop around and keep tabs on comparitive prices.


----------

